

Unicorns, Syndicates and the tools to track them - paulsingh
http://premoney.io/unicorns-syndicates-tools-track-introducing-indicate-io/

======
minimaxir
So, _where_ exactly is the data coming from?

I realize that's likely a trade secret, but there's a difference between
having data and _good_ data, and "analysts working around the clock validating
[the data]" doesn't help when the data is flat-out _missing_.

~~~
rb2e
Gotta agree. If a company is private then this info isn't public and can't be
audited like a publicly traded company. You're relying on non public data from
Hush hush, secret sources or sites which allow you to trade shares in private.
You gotta wonder though, how accurate is this data?

------
triaged
This (indicate.io) And Mattermark seem to be doing similar things - compiling
(sometimes superficial) data on startups in order to score them and sell that
data to investors, press, or competitors.

If this becomes widespread, it'll be interesting to see the impact, both in
what types of startups have a biased advantage and what "gaming the system"
will look like.

